# Sarcoidosis



## csamford (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi I am looking for a diagnosis code for Family History of Sarcoidosis.

Thanks
Christy


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hope this helps?*

Sarcoidosis's code is 135, which is under Infectious and Parasitic Diseases in your Tabular List. SO, since it is a family history of, I would use V18.8, "Family history of Infectious and Parasitic Diseases". I believe that's as close as you're going to get.


----------



## csamford (Jul 20, 2010)

Makes sense, thank you!


----------

